# My Agnostic, Tolerant, Middle Aged White Guy's Feelings About the World Today



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fuck anyone that supported the effort of the Innocence of Muslims.
Fuck the rioters overseas that killed innocent Americans in retaliation.
Fuck the French assholes that added fuel to the fire and pressed the anti-Islamic cartoons in the name of free speech.
Fuck the the Germans for hosting a public viewing of Innocence of Muslims.
Fuck the dumb bitch that wants to run anti-Islamic subway ads in New York, making it a dangerous place for tolerant people.
Fuck the White House for pressing Google to drop the trailer from YouTube in America, violating freedom of expression.
Fuck Google for not dropping it before the White House asked, out of sensitivity to the violent nature of the protests.
Fuck the obese Americans that are against New York's ban on large sugar drinks.
Fuck New York for banning large sugar drinks and infringing on Americans rights.
Fuck the Republicans that want to ban gay marriage, and women's right to birth control.
Fuck the West Boro Baptist Church, fuck the Klu Klux Clan, fuck the Black Panther Party.
Fuck anyone that's ever used the term "Freedom Fries."
Fuck anyone that murders in the name of religion.
Fuck those assholes that sit for days and sleep nights outside the Apple store for the next iPhone, while homeless are hungry.
Last but not least, fuck you if this rant pissed you off, because you are who I'm talking about.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 21, 2012)

edit: bit much i think...


----------



## Valennic (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Mordacain (Sep 21, 2012)

I can agree with most of that. Save for Germany and Google.

Freedom of speech is the most important right all civilized people have. It was allows us to speak out against injustice, cruelty and fight for the advancement of humanity.

What is wrong is the reverence civilized society pay to people's religions. I get that a believer sees something as sacred. That's fine to do as a personal belief, but you CANNOT extend that to people who are not YOU. Freedom of religion means you can practice your religion as you see fit, NOT state that your religion or god is above the laws of the state/country you live in. Secular society SHOULD NOT allow continued encroachment of secular law by the hyper-religious as it shows preference to one religion over another and causes the authority of that society to diminish in the face of someone's religion. Secular law is fair for all, and not just the deluded few who pray to whichever jealous deity of the week asks their followers to bow their knee to them.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree that freedom of expression trumps all, but intelligence an compassion should be a consideration to those that speak recklessly, with no heed to consequence. I don't believe in a god, but i also respect others rights to do so. I see no point in publicizing and spreading hate, regardless of my right to do so, due to my intelligence, and compassion for the rest of world.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 21, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> I agree that freedom of expression trumps all, but intelligence an compassion should be a consideration to those that speak recklessly, with no heed to consequence. I don't believe in a god, but i also respect others rights to do so. I see no point in publicizing and spreading hate, regardless of my right to do so, due to my intelligence, and compassion for the rest of world.



I also respect other's rights to believe in whatever deity they choose. 

I don't, however, respect their culture over-riding the lawfully appointed society (as Islamic culture is slowly eroding away at secular societies throughout Europe, simply through over-extended tolerance of religious practices that fly in the face of common society laws. I absolutely DON'T respect their religion when it calls for the death of others in any sense. I absolutely don't care that someone's panties get twisted in a bunch over their religion being made fun of. The people who are offended have to learn that their behavior will not be tolerated in modern, secular society. 

Pushing the issue is one way of doing that. Regardless of the immediate damage that is caused, the extremists (and even the moderates who protested peacefully) most learn that they cannot expect non-believers to bend to their will and adapt to their culture. Not to mention their utter hypocrisy.... have you seen Arabic newspaper comics? They are constantly satirizing the Hebrew faith. It's just utter horseshit and we should not rollover and take it.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 21, 2012)

I get the feeling that you're angry.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Asi es la vida, viejo...


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Doesn't Slipknot have a song like that too? Or is that a different band?

"Fuck the world for all it's worth--every inch of planet earth..." Sorry if the lyrics are off, I just know whoever does that song says something like that (I've been yelled at on Youtube for misquoting Slipknot lyrics before  )


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe I expected too much from a middle aged guy. I grew out of simple profanity as an undergraduate. If you really care about the world there's far more _creative_ ways to be offensive about it.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 21, 2012)

^I think this is the song you're looking for 



EDIT: ninja'ed 
But the correct song title is surfacing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

@Varcolac - No... You're right. I almost expected to read the SSO equivalent of an article. I mean look at some of the encyclopaedic posts people in their fuckin' 20s write in P&CE.


----------



## Hankey (Sep 21, 2012)

Chainsaw everything!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Goddamn, apparently a lot of ppl feel this way. There are a shit load of songs about hating the world.


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

I like what this thread has become... 

Post your favorite angry song...


----------



## flexkill (Sep 21, 2012)

bob123 said:


> edit: bit much i think...


----------



## -42- (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Wait... I think I'm doing it wrong...


----------



## Murmel (Sep 21, 2012)

The less of a fuck you give, the better you're gonna feel.

I don't give many fucks, and I'm doing fine.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Murmel said:


> The less of a fuck you give, the better you're gonna feel.
> 
> I don't give many fucks, and I'm doing fine.





I'm noticing this. It seems like the more things I care about the less happy I seem to be because most things in this world are done in a less than optimal manner. Clearly this is where picking your battles comes into play...


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Maybe I expected too much from a middle aged guy. I grew out of simple profanity as an undergraduate. If you really care about the world there's far more _creative_ ways to be offensive about it.



I'm not trying to be offensive, it is a blunt expression of my frustration with the lack of tolerance in this world. This is a guitar forum smart guy, if I want to publish a white paper version of it, I will elsewhere.


----------



## skeels (Sep 21, 2012)

I think what sepsis was trying to say was sometimes I'm all good and sometimes ...

Sometimes I wish the whole world had one neck.



Vented.

Feel better now..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

Calm down there, buddy. Your inability to take a joke is ironic considering your frustration with a "lack of tolerance." 

Life's short. As an old dude that should carry more weight with you. 

I hope you enjoyed my blunt expression of my frustration with your lack of tact.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am perfectly calm, and I am laughing hahaha


----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't do it from work, but someone should post a Youtube link to "Cribcaged" by Pain of Salvation.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 21, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Doesn't Slipknot have a song like that too? Or is that a different band?
> 
> "Fuck the world for all it's worth--every inch of planet earth..." Sorry if the lyrics are off, I just know whoever does that song says something like that (I've been yelled at on Youtube for misquoting Slipknot lyrics before  )



I think you mean this:


----------



## pink freud (Sep 21, 2012)

You forgot one:

Fuck the people that nodded their heads agreeing with this, because they have problems of their own and aren't saints.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 21, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I can't do it from work, but someone should post a Youtube link to "Cribcaged" by Pain of Salvation.








Spoiler



LISTN!!!!


----------



## flexkill (Sep 21, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Maybe I expected too much from a middle aged guy. I grew out of simple profanity as an undergraduate. If you really care about the world there's far more _creative_ ways to be offensive about it.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 21, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^I think this is the song you're looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was at that concert, haha. In Flames were supporting. Pretty good gig, but the video doesn't show how terrible the sound is at the Docklands Arena.



sepsis311 said:


> I'm not trying to be offensive, it is a blunt expression of my frustration with the lack of tolerance in this world. This is a guitar forum smart guy, if I want to publish a white paper version of it, I will elsewhere.



Hold up there just a minute. This is a guitar forum, yes, but one where people write elegant treatises on the foundations of Western harmony, have reasoned debates about politics and religion without killing each other, and generally are capable of more reasoned statements than simply "fuck this." Furthermore you initially posted this in the Politics and Current Events section, which has "use your better judgement when posting" written as you click on it. It's pretty heavily moderated against such. Had you posted your expletive-laden list of fucktargets elsewhere, I'd have expected less of it. Thanks for calling me smart. You'll excuse me if I had hoped the same from you in that forum.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

For a smart undergrad, you really dont understand sarcasm, hahaha


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 21, 2012)

flexkill said:


>


----------



## Mexi (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Necris (Sep 21, 2012)

What's going on in here?


----------



## kamello (Sep 21, 2012)

Fuck you all, Fuck you, Fuck you all, Fuck You
I don't care, I don't care


----------



## liamh (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> For a smart undergrad, you really dont understand sarcasm, hahaha



Not only does he understand it, he just responded to it in the same manner. 

...smart guy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2012)

The only point I disagree with is that of the iPhone. I think Apple are a shady company with dodgy business practices, and while I like their products I think people do hype them up and ass-kiss them too much. That being said, what is it to you what they spend their money on? So if I buy an iPhone or an iPod, I don't care about homeless people? Can people not spend some of the money they earned on things they like? Of course, you should always look out for those less fortunate, but you can treat yourself as well. That being said, sleeping for days and nights waiting for a new phone to be released is a bit stupid...


I'm a cynical bastard with a deep hatred for humans. As far as I'm concerned, the sooner we're done with the better, and that might not be very long in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Not only does he understand it, he just responded to it in the same manner.
> 
> ...smart guy



Unfortunately for you, so was my comment haahaahaahaa


----------



## morrowcosom (Sep 21, 2012)

"If you have hate in your heart......let it out. *LET THAT HATE OUT!*" 

-Dave Chappelle 


P.S. Fuck you if you hate bold + all caps.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 21, 2012)

Murmel said:


> The less of a fuck you give, the better you're gonna feel.
> 
> I don't give many fucks, and I'm doing fine.



Maybe this is my problem. I just give too many fucks.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't give two shits, or a fuck


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have to shit and could use a fuck.


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 21, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> *Life's short. As an old dude that should carry more weight with you. *
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my blunt expression of my frustration with your lack of tact.


 
LOL'd SO hard xD +rep good sir.

OT: http://bigdaddy78.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/halfbaked.jpg


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 22, 2012)

Aurochs34 said:


> I have to shit and could use a fuck.




Fine. But that's at least $20. Meet me out back with the money, k?


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Swyse negged me, so fuck him too haha, pussy!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## ASoC (Sep 22, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Hold up there just a minute. This is a guitar forum, yes, but one where people write elegant treatises on the foundations of Western harmony, have reasoned debates about politics and religion without killing each other, and generally are capable of more reasoned statements than simply "fuck this." Furthermore you initially posted this in the Politics and Current Events section, which has "use your better judgement when posting" written as you click on it. It's pretty heavily moderated against such. Had you posted your expletive-laden list of fucktargets elsewhere, I'd have expected less of it. Thanks for calling me smart. You'll excuse me if I had hoped the same from you in that forum.





sepsis311 said:


> For a smart undergrad, you really dont understand sarcasm, hahaha





Konfyouzd said:


> Not only does he understand it, he just responded to it in the same manner.
> 
> ...smart guy





sepsis311 said:


> Unfortunately for you, so was my comment haahaahaahaa



Are you guys serious? Are you really doing this?
"Oh I was being sarcastic," 
"Yeah? Well me too" 
"But I was being sarcastic about being sarcastic, so I win"

That is all that I got from your little "debate." Maybe I'm less patient than I used to be, maybe you need to grow up. Either way, there isn't a real reason for this to be going on.


----------



## Genome (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


>



This is a fun fucktastic shit-tastic thread... ASoC, there is no logic to it, don't try to figure it out. My original post was real, but after that I'm just fucking around.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2012)

^
I really hope you're not actually 29 as your profile states. If so, then I'm worried


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> I really hope you're not actually 29 as your profile states. If so, then I'm worried



now that is clever, you deserve 3 slow claps, loosen up mermaid


----------



## flexkill (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> now that is clever, you deserve 3 slow claps, loosen up mermaid





Sorry Murmel...i'm drunk.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> now that is clever, you deserve 3 slow claps, loosen up mermaid


There's a difference between being "loosened up" and being an asshole troll.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Please, my original post in this thread was 100% serious, no it was not elegantly stated, but as a musician's forum, i can not believe how uptight people like you are. Judging by all the music video responses posted thus far, it would not be far fetched to believe in the real merit of my original post. I'll tell you right now, i can care less about how everyone rates the elegance of my post, the fact remains its as raw as can be.

After the original post, there was some serious discussion as well, but then the thread wasted away as some do, and just because you are being counter productive to your cause by contributing, it does not mean that you need to accuse someone of being troll. Just look at my statistics and trader ratings, and dispite my neg reps, i do contribute to this forum.

The thread has turned into a silly careless thread, and if you can not tolerate that, then just don't even post in it, don't even reply, because if you do, you are admitting that you have a problem with following the flow of traffic. Stop being so uptight, and either join in the fun or get out, but i really hope you come to appreciate the silliness of this thread. Yes i am 29 years old, but no that does not mean i need to walk around with a stick up my ass.

I also have a bachelors degree in computer science, a minor degree in business, from the New York Institute of Technology, I got my A+ certification at age 16, and I hold a well paying job, i own a condo, and i drive a benz, and ride a sportbike. My parents paid for my education which i am eternally grateful for, but I have independently established myself since then with the condo, the car, and the motorcycle. I especially do not believe I am better than anyone else, and if i were a joke, my employer would not take me seriously, and I would not have the opportunity of employment that I do.

The way i represent myself on this forum is different from real life. So if i can be serious for a minute, i will tell you, yes, fuck the people that waited in line for the apple store to get the new iPhone. I do not knock spending ones money as they please, but to sit in a city street, and sleep there, as a homeless man or woman would do so as well, but out of pain, while these people wait in line for the purpose of gain is sickening. I can be serious, i can be silly, but I started this thread in an artistic format. Regardless of your opinion of it, it still stands on its own merits, because it is raw emotion about the world today, just like the responses with the videos posted.

So go ahead and laugh and point, and accuse me of being a troll, but when i want to be silly i'll be silly, when i want to be serious i'll be serious, and when i want to be artistic, no matter how out of touch it is to you, i will be artistic, and your opinion will never matter. I am not a troll, and fuck you too. You can say your joking, but I am definitely not a troll.


----------



## Genome (Sep 22, 2012)

What did paragraphs ever do to you?


----------



## flexkill (Sep 22, 2012)

In all honesty his first post was legit....I have no idea how it got all fucked up hahaha. I mean, it was a post with truth with a Denis Leary twist 
haha.

EDIT: Genome is right though dude....that last post was almost impossible to read . One big BLOBBLOBBLOBBLOBBLOB 

EDIT#2: This just in....Sepsis is NOT, I repeat, NOT a Troll.........He's a unicorn....Blahahahaha....ok, i'll stop.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

In the heat of the moment who gives fuck about paragraphs, or gives a shit for that matter?


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2012)

Sure, I found nothing wrong with your first post, but in pretty much every single post after that you just came across as a troll.

I mean




sepsis311 said:


> I am perfectly calm, and I am laughing hahaha





sepsis311 said:


> For a smart undergrad, you really dont understand sarcasm, hahaha





sepsis311 said:


> Unfortunately for you, so was my comment haahaahaahaa





sepsis311 said:


> I don't give two shits, or a fuck





sepsis311 said:


> Swyse negged me, so fuck him too haha, pussy!




Really dude? Nobody is going to take you even a little bit seriously if you talk like that, and that's not me being uptight, that's just how it is.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Sure, I found nothing wrong with your first post, but in pretty much every single post after that you just came across as a troll.
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...


All those quotes are responses to silly ass comments, read between the quotes, and when it got silly, i got silly, because it's fun. Don't judge me on my responses, I made my point. I am simply responding to the comments now, and having fun doing so.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2012)

Why am I even trying...


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Why am I even trying...



My point exactly. I can add a dumb emoticon as well...

Murmel loves to suck dick and wishes aliens would invade the planet and breed with his/her family 

emoticons do not make your point more valid


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's try to stay on topic, people.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

ok,


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2012)

Two things: This is a forum so respectful, thought-out discussions are embraced (though it doesn't always happen), and this thread isn't a good example of that. Secondly, you posted this thread to make a point I presume, but following it up with trolling and insults does not add credibility to your opinions.

My advice is that if you want people to take you seriously, take yourself more seriously when posting on here. You might find people respond to your opinions more respectfully. That is, unless you don't give a fuck, which is fine but it won't make you a contributing member of this forum in the long run.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Two things: This is a forum so respectful, thought-out discussions are embraced (though it doesn't always happen), and this thread isn't a good example of that. Secondly, you posted this thread to make a point I presume, but following it up with trolling and insults does not add credibility to your opinions.
> 
> My advice is that if you want people to take you seriously, take yourself more seriously when posting on here. You might find people respond to your opinions more respectfully. That is, unless you don't give a fuck, which is fine but it won't make you a contributing member of this forum in the long run.



First of all, my original post was an expression, I make no apologies if you find it distasteful, and if you do, you may as well stop listening to any music tuned to B and below, as well as plenty of music above, such as Offspring's "Bad Habbit."
Maybe we should not take Dexter Holland seriously because of his rant in "Bad Habit" despite the fact that he has a bachelors (and perhaps a masters, whose keeping track) in Marine Biology.
Secondly, just as you said, I do not give a fuck, and it is fine, because I am being silly. But when i post in a technical thread, and I am serious, people listen, because I know what I am talking about.
But seriously, give it a rest, this thread started out as a bit of expression, and ended with some fun, in an Off Topic forum, and yes, i I recognize i mistakenly posted it in the Political forum.
Bottom line, there is nothing wrong with starting a thread, and being silly and stupid in it for the sake of fun, it's not like I'm hijacking someone else's thread with obnoxiousness.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you've already got a red bar you should know that no one is gonna take you seriously. 

That, coupled with your post, which was bordering on troll material, is gonna cause people to neg you and not take you seriously.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 22, 2012)

A slightly more romantic take on fucking things.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis331 said:


> My Agnostic, *Tolerant*, Middle Aged White Guy's Feelings About the World Today



But can you _really_ call yourself tolerant if your list only contains berating invectives towards people who think differently than you? Self-professed tolerance in my book is along the same lines as the infamous phrase "I am not racist, but....".

Not to mention the false dichotomy you present with your last post on the list


----------



## flexkill (Sep 22, 2012)

OK, flame suit on. I really don't know why you guys are giving sepsis so much shit. He made a statement, the thread went south like many do(guilty as charged) and he was making light of the situation like many others in this thread. It's just a thread folks, lets keep it real. I like most of you guys i'm not trying to start any shit. This just got waaay to serious I think. 


This thread needs more Fuck You posts....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 22, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> A slightly more romantic take on fucking things.




I would drop everything I have going on in my life right now if Kate Micucci wanted me to come be with her. _EVERYTHING_. 

Luckily for my creditors, the chances of that ever happening are essentially nonexistant.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 22, 2012)

This should bring the ratio of "Fuck Yous" back in line with the argument


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> Maybe we should not take Dexter Holland seriously because of his rant in "Bad Habit" despite the fact that he has a bachelors (and perhaps a masters, whose keeping track) in Marine Biology.



Dude's got his PhD if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Sep 22, 2012)

What I don't understand is why so many people are so concerned with their political, religious, and societal views being heard. Sure it can bring like-minded people together and I get that spreading tolerance is a good thing but tolerance isn't a one way street. Saying fuck someone or something because of a single event or issue isn't being very tolerant. It's like saying "Fuck the sky because sometimes it rains"

Also I have seen so many people posting on facebook and (much less often) saying in person: "These are my views and I don't care who knows!" It prompts people who are easily pushed into any direction, or that already agree with them because they both saw Bill Maher say the same thing, to agree and condemn people who don't agree. Yeah if it comes up in conversation it's nice to calmly and concisely state your views and to have a discussion about them, but just blurting out everything and not expecting people to disagree or question you (especially on a forum) is just sort of immature.

Many times I have heard people say, "Fuck people who support gay marriage." Just because I support gay marriage should I dismiss those people as morons? Just say fuck them because we disagree? Or should I discuss things and find out more about their reasoning?

All in all, fuck me for getting sucked into this. And fuck babies, because they're dumb and small.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 22, 2012)

Beaten to the gun


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> First of all, my original post was an expression, I make no apologies if you find it distasteful, and if you do, you may as well stop listening to any music tuned to B and below, as well as plenty of music above, such as Offspring's "Bad Habbit."
> Maybe we should not take Dexter Holland seriously because of his rant in "Bad Habit" despite the fact that he has a bachelors (and perhaps a masters, whose keeping track) in Marine Biology.
> Secondly, just as you said, I do not give a fuck, and it is fine, because I am being silly. But when i post in a technical thread, and I am serious, people listen, because I know what I am talking about.
> But seriously, give it a rest, this thread started out as a bit of expression, and ended with some fun, in an Off Topic forum, and yes, i I recognize i mistakenly posted it in the Political forum.
> Bottom line, there is nothing wrong with starting a thread, and being silly and stupid in it for the sake of fun, it's not like I'm hijacking someone else's thread with obnoxiousness.



I personally don't care about your opinions, and so I do not find them distasteful. That being said, I thought I'd be polite and give you some advice on how to get along better with people in this forum, as judging by your rep bar, you need it. That being said if you think you're too special for some advice, then so be it. I'm not too bothered about whether you get banned or not, I just thought I'd perhaps help you avoid it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 22, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> fuck babies, because they're dumb and small.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> But can you _really_ call yourself tolerant if your list only contains berating invectives towards people who think differently than you? Self-professed tolerance in my book is along the same lines as the infamous phrase "I am not racist, but....".
> 
> Not to mention the false dichotomy you present with your last post on the list



i absolutely call myself tolerant, the only people who i am professing a fuck towards are intolerant people


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 22, 2012)

I find I have less and less tolerance for willfully ignorant religious people. They growing furor expressed by religious people is less and less tolerant of secular interests, so why should I be tolerant of their bullshit? In an age that is increasingly in desperate need of reason and rational thought, ecclesiastic ideas are amplifying not in volume, but in arrogance and ludicrousness.

I find it decreasingly appropriate to respect the idea that religion should be treated delicately, or that its proselytizing or evangelism should be tolerated.

Apostasy is the embracing of truth. Evangelism is the promulgation of lies. I don't see why it should be tolerated.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Two things: This is a forum so respectful, thought-out discussions are embraced (though it doesn't always happen), and this thread isn't a good example of that. Secondly, you posted this thread to make a point I presume, but following it up with trolling and insults does not add credibility to your opinions.
> 
> My advice is that if you want people to take you seriously, take yourself more seriously when posting on here. You might find people respond to your opinions more respectfully. That is, unless you don't give a fuck, which is fine but it won't make you a contributing member of this forum in the long run.



These "trolling insults" are again responses to the half assed slapstick insults thrown in my direction, nothing more, nothing less. People were offended, came in to let me know, and I laugh at it, thats all there is to it.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> I find I have less and less tolerance for willfully ignorant religious people. They growing furor expressed by religious people is less and less tolerant of secular interests, so why should I be tolerant of their bullshit? In an age that is increasingly in desperate need of reason and rational thought, ecclesiastic ideas are amplifying not in volume, but in arrogance and ludicrousness.
> 
> I find it decreasingly appropriate to respect the idea that religion should be treated delicately, or that its proselytizing or evangelism should be tolerated.
> 
> Apostasy is the embracing of truth. Evangelism is the promulgation of lies. I don't see why it should be tolerated.



everyone has a right to subscribe to a religion, and be as ignorant as they'd like, in our opinion. it becomes a problem when they expect others like you and me, to live in line with their beliefs. dont tell my lesbian friend that she cant marry her spouse because it makes some christian uncomfortable, fuck that, let the christians worry about themselves, as well as the catholics and all the other religious groups. the issue of church vs state has long been a problem. ny state has an arch bishop sitting in a senate seat if im not mistaken, what the fuck is that? anytime you try to declare rights outside of a religion, the church declares religious oppression, which it is, except they are wrong about the context in which they declare it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 22, 2012)

The problem with tolerating the rampant spread of religion is that you end up with a country like the US in which 45% of the people believe that the earth is only 6,000 years old. It is so fundamentally wrong and idiotic, and there is so much evidence to the contrary, I can't even begin to imagine the force of will it must take to purposefully supplant reason with ignorance.

The US is supposed to be a world leader in scientific advancement, and those ridiculous people are holding everyone else back. How much further along could we be in our understanding of the *real* world, and the universe, if we weren't having to constantly do intellectual battle with religious wackos trying to impede the course of scientific advancement in the name of their favorite mythological figureheads?

So yeah, they have a "right" to believe whatever stupid shit they want, but when the organize and use the strength of their numbers to fuck everyone else, it's time to think about whether that shit should really be tolerated.


----------



## Necris (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> Fuck the French assholes that added fuel to the fire and pressed the anti-Islamic cartoons in the name of free speech.
> Fuck the the Germans for hosting a public viewing of Innocence of Muslims.
> Fuck the dumb bitch that wants to run anti-Islamic subway ads in New York, making it a dangerous place for tolerant people.


I'd point out that the subway ads are against Jihad, not Islam itself.

I'd question the validity of the ideas from anyone who believes that free speech should be subverted in the name of appearing tolerant towards a small group of extremists who have shown time and time again that they have absolutely no interest in co-existing peacefully with those who hold different views. 

Or to put it in a way more fitting for the thread:
Fuck anyone who holds Muslims to a lower standard than that of Jews or Christians citing "respect for cultural differences" as their reasoning.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> The problem with tolerating the rampant spread of religion is that you end up with a country like the US in which 45% of the people believe that the earth is only 6,000 years old. It is so fundamentally wrong and idiotic, and there is so much evidence to the contrary, I can't even begin to imagine the force of will it must take to purposefully supplant reason with ignorance.
> 
> The US is supposed to be a world leader in scientific advancement, and those ridiculous people are holding everyone else back. How much further along could we be in our understanding of the *real* world, and the universe, if we weren't having to constantly do intellectual battle with religious wackos trying to impede the course of scientific advancement in the name of their favorite mythological figureheads?
> 
> So yeah, they have a "right" to believe whatever stupid shit they want, but when the organize and use the strength of their numbers to fuck everyone else, it's time to think about whether that shit should really be tolerated.



your right, despite the fact that a bunch of people believe the world was created by i dream of genie, you'll get that wherever you go, but the rest of us that believe in science are the ones advancing the world, designing the next microprocessors, researching warp speed, etc. the creationists just live in it and watch, while we make it happen. thats not to say that creationists aren't intelligent or dont hold intelligent employment, but the fear of death to most people is greater than a fear of god, but what trumps all fear, is a fear of no god, so then they believe there is one. once one can reconcile with the truth that once you die, you loose vision, hearing, mobility, thought, and feeling, you can accept a lack of a devine being. death is just like life before we were born, it simply wasnt there.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Necris said:


> I'd point out that the subway ads are against Jihad, not Islam itself.
> 
> I'd question the validity of the ideas from anyone who believes that free speech should be subverted in the name of appearing tolerant towards a small group of extremists who have shown time and time again that they have absolutely no interest in co-existing peacefully with those who hold different views.
> 
> ...



you are absolutely right about this, i really cant argue your points except to say that there are plenty of Islamic radicals living in Manhattan, and when one of them numnuts hits the subway its going to be MY ass thats fragged, not the asshole that paid for the advertisements.
You are correct they are not a tolerant people and have no interest in co-existing peacefully, but before the video came out on youtube, all hell hadn't broken loose. Maybe it would have happened eventually anyway, but at least any flashes in the pan were overseas, now this asshole is bringing this shit into America where i live.

Free speech should not be averted in the name of tolerance, not at all. But if one has no desire to speak of hate, then one has no rights of free speech to be questioned or violated.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 22, 2012)

"Free speech should not be averted in the name of tolerance, not at all. But if one has no desire to speak of hate, then one has no rights of free speech to be questioned or violated."

That statement makes no sense at all. Free speech is a right, and should have no abrogations relating to what one person thinks is truth and what one person thinks is hate. The problem is intolerance for contrasting ideas, not free speech.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> "Free speech should not be averted in the name of tolerance, not at all. But if one has no desire to speak of hate, then one has no rights of free speech to be questioned or violated."
> 
> That statement makes no sense at all. Free speech is a right, and should have no abrogations relating to what one person thinks is truth and what one person thinks is hate. The problem is intolerance for contrasting ideas, not free speech.



Actually it makes perfect sense. Free speech is a right like you said, but that does not mean it needs to be tested to the limits in every possible way, just for the sake of assurance of our right to free speech. It is a right weather it is tested, or not.
Speaking out against the god of someones faith and mocking and humiliating their religion for the sake of a joke, and uploading it to the internet is nothing but hate. That video was an amateur production, nothing but trash. I will admit, i did find it entertaining, and I thought it was funny, only because of what a joke production it was, but that still does not make it right to put down other people's faith.
It's an embarrassment to be American today, seeing how much hate is spread by the citizens of our country. The production of the video served no purpose other than to hurt another human being or beings. Same with the public viewing set up in Germany. The free speech thing is a bunch of bullshit, its a cloak that a bunch of hate mongers are hiding behind.
Standing up and denouncing ones own president without fear of persecution is free speech. Proudly expressing ones race or religion is freedom of speech. Speaking out against the Jihad is freedom of speech. Speaking out against violent practices of a culture is freedom of speech. But mocking a god of another's faith, let alone a peaceful faith is hate. The fact that a bunch of fucked up crazy murderers misinterpret that faith, is no excuse to hurt the peaceful innocent people that do not. "Defeat Jihad" is free speech, i would agree, but it is also dangerous for the people that just dont give a fuck, and want to live in a peaceful city.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 22, 2012)

It should be an embarrassment to muslim people that members of their faith react so violently to being offended.

Many people have lost the ability to suffer a fool. There is no such thing as a right to remain unoffended. Suggesting that there is that right is to suggest that nobody has the right to disagree with anyone else, or to express contrary opinions.

If you think that the hate that Americans spread is excessive, you should see the hate that people outside this country spread about Americans, and about everyone else. Here in the US, we live in a fairly protected culture. Our mixed culture is broadcast all over the world, but very little of the outside reaches us, and what does reach us is filtered and diluted. We see hate going out, but don't see nearly as much coming in as there actually is.

I haven't seen that video, so I am giving you the benefit of the doubt in that it is as you say it is. Mocking isn't nice, and perhaps it isn't fair, but so fucking what. So it offends people. They need to just put on their big boy/girl pants and suck it up. The best counter to ignorant speech is enlightening speech. Make stupid people look stupid and their message is lost. But if someone calls you violent and you react by burning buildings and murdering people, you have proved their point and given their message weight.

Is the irony that suggesting Islam is a violent religion causes violent protests completely lost on you?

Freedom of speech exists to protect unpopular speech. Popular speech is rarely censored. Unpopular speech is speech of dissent, and dissent is critical for the democratic process. But unfortunately, in order to protect one kind of speech, we have to protect ALL kinds of speech. To do otherwise is to pick and choose what unpopular speech should be banned, and that is not freedom. That was the SCOTUS ruling on the Westboro Baptist Church people. As hateful and despicable as it is, their speech is protected by the same tenets that protect our ability to speak out against the government.

And one more point...do not confuse speaking out against religion with mocking religion. I speak out against religion at every opportunity, because I believe it is a vehicle for spreading hate, ignorance, and division. I challenge the authenticity of religious documents because their origins are dubious. I speak out against it, and I use language of logic and reason. Is that mocking? Not to me, but some people take it as such. I have personally been told by a muslim that I deserve to be killed because of my opinion of his religion.

To suggest that Islam, Judaism, or Chistianity are religions of peace is, in my opinion, to ignore the bulk of their so-called holy books, and to ignore the VAST majority of their respective histories.


----------



## liamh (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread is a fucking disaster


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> Actually it makes perfect sense. Free speech is a right like you said, but that does not mean it needs to be tested to the limits in every possible way, just for the sake of assurance of our right to free speech. It is a right weather it is tested, or not.
> Speaking out against the god of someones faith and mocking and humiliating their religion for the sake of a joke, and uploading it to the internet is nothing but hate. That video was an amateur production, nothing but trash. I will admit, i did find it entertaining, and I thought it was funny, only because of what a joke production it was, but that still does not make it right to put down other people's faith.
> It's an embarrassment to be American today, seeing how much hate is spread by the citizens of our country. The production of the video served no purpose other than to hurt another human being or beings. Same with the public viewing set up in Germany. The free speech thing is a bunch of bullshit, its a cloak that a bunch of hate mongers are hiding behind.
> Standing up and denouncing ones own president without fear of persecution is free speech. Proudly expressing ones race or religion is freedom of speech. Speaking out against the Jihad is freedom of speech. Speaking out against violent practices of a culture is freedom of speech. But mocking a god of another's faith, let alone a peaceful faith is hate. The fact that a bunch of fucked up crazy murders misinterpret that faith, is no excuse to hurt the peaceful innocent people that do not. "Defeat Jihad" is free speech, i would agree, but it is also dangerous for the people that just dont give a fuck, and want to live in a peaceful city.



The "innocent" people of that faith you describe still seek to curb free speech by decrying any denigration against their prophet. Whether they denounce the violence of many (and tacitly ignore the parts of their Koran that implore them to commit violence) they still ask that others, outside of their faith, pay respect to their faith.

I state again: freedom of religion is not a right to ask leniency or pardon for acts committed in the name of your religion or as a basis to force others to respect your religion. All freedom of religion offers is that no government will intervene in the practice of your religion as long as it remains within the confines of the secular law of society. 

Forcing those outside of your religion to hold all even part of your religion sacred (and safe from denigration, ridicule or criticism) is the first step in forcing conversion of those outside of your religion to your religion.

Christianity and Islam both have a history of conquest and forced conversion. Many of both religions' modern leaders expose a wish to return to those principles. That is why it is so utterly important to not be tolerant of any religion making inroads in to modern, secular society.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> The "innocent" people of that faith you describe still seek to curb free speech by decrying any denigration against their prophet. Whether they denounce the violence of many (and tacitly ignore the parts of their Koran that implore them to commit violence) they still ask that others, outside of their faith, pay respect to their faith.


They can ask all they want, but to not comply does not need to be through means of spreading hate.


> I state again: freedom of religion is not a right to ask leniency or pardon for acts committed in the name of your religion or as a basis to force others to respect your religion. All freedom of religion offers is that no government will intervene in the practice of your religion as long as it remains within the confines of the secular law of society.


I never said that anyone should have any type of leniency or pardon for criminal acts in the name of religion, hence my "Fuck those who murder in the name of religion" line. 


> Forcing those outside of your religion to hold all even part of your religion sacred (and safe from denigration, ridicule or criticism) is the first step in forcing conversion of those outside of your religion to your religion.


edit: No one can force anyone outside their religion to hold their religion sacred. But as an outsider, to denounce ones religion is a personal choice, and an aggressive act upon that religion. Having that right to do so, which every human being has, does not mean it needs to be done.



> Christianity and Islam both have a history of conquest and forced conversion. Many of both religions' modern leaders expose a wish to return to those principles.


Agreed, and this is highlighted in Bill Maher's "Religilous" in a perfect fashion.


> That is why it is so utterly important to not be tolerant of any religion making inroads in to modern, secular society.


Not tolerating the force of ideals and culture on ones own self is perfectly acceptable. Speaking out against such force is important as well. Innocence of Muslims did not accomplish this, there was nothing of factual value in that video, it was purely a joke.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 22, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> Not tolerating the force of ideals and culture on ones own self is perfectly acceptable. Speaking out against such force is important as well. Innocence of Muslims did not accomplish this, there was nothing of factual value in that video, it was purely a joke.



 The film was laughable at best, and offensive at worst. However, I have no problem with the "film" even if it is a blatant jab at a violent religion that was known would most likely engender a violent response. As terrible as the film is, the reaction is the problem; quite honestly, the worse the content of the provocation, the better it highlights the disproportionate response received.

/Edit: I do consider all of the Abrahamic religions "violent" as Yahweh is a violent, jealous god which commands the slaughter of rival religions, pagans, heretics, etc... Those commands to destroy are common to all three religions (and all have modern examples where followers are doing just that).


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 22, 2012)

Fuck people who make shitty threads like this when there is a perfectly good "why are you mad thread" and fuck people who try to back up their terrible attempt at sarcasm by saying well my first post was serious but now im just fucking around and fuck people who try to prove a point when there really is no point to be proven.
You sound like an angsty teenager who's trying to be edgy and cool because you think your views are so radical and different from the norm.

i am seriously shocked that this thread hasn't been locked yet


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2012)

^
I don't see a problem with it now, at least it has a valid discussion going on right now.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Fuck people who make shitty threads like this when there is a perfectly good "why are you mad thread" and fuck people who try to back up their terrible attempt at sarcasm by saying well my first post was serious but now im just fucking around and fuck people who try to prove a point when there really is no point to be proven.
> You sound like an angsty teenager who's trying to be edgy and cool because you think your views are so radical and different from the norm.
> 
> i am seriously shocked that this thread hasn't been locked yet



have you considered for a second that my thoughts are true? It started out as a "let it all out" explanation of my frustration with the world. And sure, the bullshit about being sarcastic in the middle of the thread was stupid bullshit bickering and just having fun and being silly, but the thread has taken a turn, and we are having a serious, and thought provoking discussion, which I find the oppositions opinions to be very interesting. That is why it hasn't been locked yet.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 22, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> It should be an embarrassment to muslim people that members of their faith react so violently to being offended.


I feel horrible that i missed this statement, i read past it, i moved so fast. I would bet a thousand bucks that true Muslims do in fact feel embarrassed by the radicals. Unfortunately they have no voice, out of fear for their lives.
In America we can denounce our own kind, I can proudly say on the internet, live in front of thousands, if not millions of people, "fuck white Americans that hate others than their own." I just did it, and shit won't happen to me, because I live in the USA. Now, if a Muslim in the middle east tried that, and said "fuck Muslim radicals that do not tolerate independence of religious beliefs", they would loose their tongue if their lucky, let alone their head, and they'd be fortunate if their families were spared.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 23, 2012)

sepsis311 said:


> I feel horrible that i missed this statement, i read past it, i moved so fast. I would bet a thousand bucks that true Muslims do in fact feel embarrassed by the radicals. Unfortunately they have no voice, out of fear for their lives.



To be fair, I did see a person standing on the side of the road near the protesters (I think in Benghazi) with a sign saying something to the effect of "I am sorry, America. We aren't supposed to behave like this". 

So there is certainly an element within that religion that doesn't approve. I certainly wouldn't suggest that every muslim is a terrorist, any more than I would say that every Christian condones the atrocities committed in the name of their god over the past 2000 years.

The Old Testament is pretty violent, just as the Koran is. They both not only permit violent behavior, but actively advocate and encourage it. It is all fine and good to suggest that "well modern Christians/muslims don't really go in for all that horrible stuff, The modern incarnation of the faith is kinder and gentler", except that they still hold all of that content up as the infallible word of God/Allah, and attempt to force that lifestyle and mentality on the rest of the world.

And as long proselytizing is respected and tolerated, they will continue to spread their hateful messages, and people will be free to take action based on obsolete words in an ancient set of texts from exceedingly dubious origins.


----------



## L1ght (Sep 23, 2012)

EL OH FUCKING EL. PRETENTIOUS. 

Seriously. The person who left negative reputation stating that he was being "pretentious," you have much to learn my little one.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 23, 2012)

is anyone else curious what post(s) got him so far in the red?


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 23, 2012)

Surprised nobody threw the typical SS.org _"You're just a cynical douche." _line at him yet. The interwebz is super serious business, guys.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2012)

EDIT: Maybe not.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm here for the gang bang.


----------



## quattro19tdi (Sep 23, 2012)

Sputnik sings fuck you (to Trond Giske)


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 23, 2012)

i'm surprised no one has mentioned this:



on a serious note...as a muslim, i find the rioters funny. yes, i think the movie is disrespectful, and its not backed by any evidence. but then again, its a fucking movie! even autobiogrpahies, biographies, and documentaries are not 100% accurate! its an art. you dont like it, then watch something else. and for anyone who thinks its 100% accurate, then you're a dumb fuck for thinking that. 

at the same time, the people who are rioting, they are acting far worse than what the movie is/may display muslims as. if the movie is saying 'muslims are stupid' the riots are committing murder and thus adding 'murderer' to the 'stupid' label. 

i do like the peaceful protest that they had at new york where muslims came infront of some building (i'm not american, so i cant remember the details), and didnt say anything. all they did was just pray peacefully and then go on with their lives. 




as a result, i'm not sure if i should rep or neg the OP. so i'm just gonna leave it at that...


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 23, 2012)

Holy fucking fuck this thread delivers.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 24, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> i do like the peaceful protest that they had at new york where muslims came infront of some building (i'm not american, so i cant remember the details), and didnt say anything. all they did was just pray peacefully and then go on with their lives.
> 
> as a result, i'm not sure if i should rep or neg the OP. so i'm just gonna leave it at that...



i like the peaceful protest idea, its the right way to react, classy, a way to say this is who we are, this is how we act... it completely counteracts the negative views of the video.

as far as not being sure if you want to neg me or not, i guess not being sure is better than being sure, unlike the 80% of the other users on this forum that have it out for me haha


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 24, 2012)

ya know, i hate posting twice in a row, but this couldn't have happened at a better time. speaking of f-bombs, Greenday's set was cut short, and Billie got pissed...

the gay fucking media is calling it a meltdown, but if you ask me, i call it an Axl Rose, just normal rock and roll.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, but you're not Axl Rose and this is the internet.


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 24, 2012)

2,333 posts since 3/20/2011, you need a life


----------



## Fiction (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 24, 2012)

2,333 posts since 3/20/2011, you need a life


----------



## sepsis311 (Sep 24, 2012)

homo


----------

